# Colt/DeWalt side by side



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a Colt and DeWalt 611 side by side..

I would rate them the same 5 stars out of 5 stars..

=====


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Bj, thanks for the layout.. I guess I can assume that your recommendation would be "avoid a decision - get 'em both"

Seriously, is the 611 taller than the Colt in fixed base as far down as it will go? Reason I asked is I've been doing some laminate work and my Trend, and all my other routers also, are to tall to get under the overhang so been doing some filing. That gets boring real quick so I have been looking hard at the Colt and the Ridgid 2401 as they would be small enough. deWalt wasn't out when I got the Trend or I would have gone for that in the first place. 
One other question about the Colt. Did you modify it for bushings or was it good to go out of the box?
Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

The Colt and the 611 are about the same in many ways.
The motors are almost the same but can't be switched around..the Colt has a fine adjustment knob/threaded rod that stops the 611 from going in all the way .

" Did you modify it for bushings " yes on both the Colt has PC plate and the 611 has a Colt base and a MilesCraft plate, the 611 comes with funky base on the plunge base it's needs to use the DeWalt 1/4 turn bushing or it can drilled out for the normal guides easy but I like the Milescraft plates, it will let me swing the bigger bits without taking the base plate off..the normal base plate on the 611 will not take the bushing and it's a bit small, but it's made for trim work but both will fit right into a router table easy..I do like the 611 plunge base it will take on the ski jig right off the bat with a 3 1/4" on center the rod holes on the base are right on...

The only down side on the 611 I could fine is the plunge base is a bit sloppy but the spring are just right...nice feel to it...

if you don't want to use the MilesCraft plate ▼
http://www.amazon.com/DeWalt-DW6187...f=sr_1_97?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1298561592&sr=1-97

http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-97311-Deluxe-Laminate-Trimmer/dp/B0000222Z3/ref=pd_cp_hi_3


===========


jschaben said:


> Hi Bj, thanks for the layout.. I guess I can assume that your recommendation would be "avoid a decision - get 'em both"
> 
> Seriously, is the 611 taller than the Colt in fixed base as far down as it will go? Reason I asked is I've been doing some laminate work and my Trend, and all my other routers also, are to tall to get under the overhang so been doing some filing. That gets boring real quick so I have been looking hard at the Colt and the Ridgid 2401 as they would be small enough. deWalt wasn't out when I got the Trend or I would have gone for that in the first place.
> One other question about the Colt. Did you modify it for bushings or was it good to go out of the box?
> Thanks


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Really appreciate the side-by-side. Pretty clear the Dewalt is overall larger than Colt. If really DO like the plunge base though but can't make the jump just for that and can't justify owning both for my simple little projects.
I notice Bob that you always add a round base. For most of what I have used the Colt for the little square base is fine and sometimes the round Warner base. Do you think it's EASIER or more ACCURATE to use the round base? To me, square base slides right along whatever guiding system I'm using while round CAN slip etc.
Nice post and thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Warren

Sometimes bigger is better,just a bit more stable, plus I can pop in a guide easy, I use the Colt and the 611 for more than just a trim router, I do like the bigger sq. base over the rounds ones but I'm a bit lazy so I use what I have on hand "Round"


========



sourdough said:


> Really appreciate the side-by-side. Pretty clear the Dewalt is overall larger than Colt. If really DO like the plunge base though but can't make the jump just for that and can't justify owning both for my simple little projects.
> I notice Bob that you always add a round base. For most of what I have used the Colt for the little square base is fine and sometimes the round Warner base. Do you think it's EASIER or more ACCURATE to use the round base? To me, square base slides right along whatever guiding system I'm using while round CAN slip etc.
> Nice post and thanks.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

*Square and round*



bobj3 said:


> HI Warren
> 
> Sometimes bigger is better,just a bit more stable, plus I can pop in a guide easy, I use the Colt and the 611 for more than just a trim router, I do like the bigger sq. base over the rounds ones but I'm a bit lazy so I use what I have on hand "Round"
> 
> ...


Okay. Always looking to learn something new. I use a 6x6 clear base on PC 892 and maybe will craft slightly larger clear base for Colt. Am sure tempted by that Dewalt though even thought I am confident it will not be as well built as the Colt.
Thanks again.
Gotta do TWO doors (hinges only I mean) so will spend most of a day crafting a jig to make it simple. One day=make jig; ten minutes=route hinges. Makes sense to me! LOL


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I use one of these,1/4" Trim Router , Does the exact same job at 1/5th the price of the others and will do it as well from the use I have had of the DeWalt and the Bosch.Please read the reviews

"It's fine to disagree with other members as long as you respect their opinions." 
MIKE
Senior Moderator"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI


I have two of the HF trim routers and I need to wear cloves they get that hot.
They both came with extra brushes, guess why.. 

By the way check out the links below,it's only 80.oo bucks

http://www.amazon.com/Carter-Products-MF-16-MagFence-Magnetic/dp/B001RIYI5M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_tv7cm0-VU
========



Tommyt654 said:


> I use one of these,1/4" Trim Router , Does the exact same job at 1/5th the price of the others and will do it as well from the use I have had of the DeWalt and the Bosch.Please read the reviews
> 
> "It's fine to disagree with other members as long as you respect their opinions."
> MIKE
> Senior Moderator"


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hmm,Cause brushes are designed to wear perhaps and mine gets no hotter than the other two when used for long periods of time ,matter of fact most all routers have brushes that wear and get hot with extended use. Guess I'm just don't get your point other than to create an argumentitve atmosphere regarding others opinions

"It's fine to disagree with other members as long as you respect their opinions." 
MIKE
Senior Moderator"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I don't want to start a " argumentitve atmosphere " I am just posting one users review of the HF router.. ....

========



Tommyt654 said:


> Hmm,Cause brushes are designed to wear perhaps and mine gets no hotter than the other two when used for long periods of time ,matter of fact most all routers have brushes that wear and get hot with extended use. Guess I'm just don't get your point other than to create an argumentitve atmosphere regarding others opinions
> 
> "It's fine to disagree with other members as long as you respect their opinions."
> MIKE
> Senior Moderator"


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

duely noted


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the comparison, Bob. The DW is clearly so much larger than the Bosch that I'd be wary of using it for certain laminate trimming tasks - especially if you realise that the Bosch is already bigger and heavier than the Makita trimmer used by so many firns over here.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Phil

The DW looks bigger but it's not, the plastic cap on the top makes look it bigger, I think,,the motors are so close you can almost switch the motors out in the basses..maybe a 1/32" bigger if that...I did slip the motor of the DW into the base of the Colt and it did go in but the fine adjust screw in the base stopped the motor from going down all the way..then I said why I'm I doing that ?

=======





Phil P said:


> Thanks for the comparison, Bob. The DW is clearly so much larger than the Bosch that I'd be wary of using it for certain laminate trimming tasks - especially if you realise that the Bosch is already bigger and heavier than the Makita trimmer used by so many firns over here.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Just a update on the DeWalt 611

The Vac.pickup tubes in place a real plus for the 611, the one on the fixed model is so well built it can be used for a handle if you want to and I'm sure it will be used that way.

"Vac.tube" It can be used in the router table or for hand router jobs..


========


----------

